# Padron Panatela (M) Cigar Review - Excellent way to start the day



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

My first Padron, purchased at a walk-in humidor, this stick has a nice rustic hand-rolled appearance and a touch of bloom, was wonderfully chocolat...

Read the full review here: Padron Panatela (M) Cigar Review - Excellent way to start the day


----------

